# Moving to Japan, need suggestions on relocation companies



## Sardonicus

I lived in Japan years ago and will be moving back there from the US.

When I moved there I had a relo package, but it was a long time ago and I don't remember the company who did the relo.

I need to get some quotations, so far I have checked with Allied and am in the process of getting a quotation from International Van Lines. 

I used Santa Fe for 2 other international moves, again years ago, with positive and negative experiences with both, so I won't be using them again. 

If anyone is using a relo company from the US to Japan I would be interested who you are using or used.


----------



## Donnezmoi

I don't know what you're planning on taking, but there is a very active market in used goods -- furniture, clothes, etc. -- is most Japanese cities. Arranging cartage could be a problem but ... in Japan there's always a way. So maybe don't take too much?


----------



## BC305

Nippon Express (Nittsu). Absolutely reliable and trustworthy. The only company I would trust with a household move to/from Japan. Door-to-door service...if they have an office that services your area. We have used them for household moves to/from Japan and commercial merchandise shipping and never had a single problem...excellent service.


----------



## 2022MadBiker

Yamato Transport is another. I'd stick with Nittsu or Yamato. When I moved from NJ to Japan, Nittsu sent an all Japanese crew to handle the larger furniture and they didn't break anything.


----------

